# 110V Corded Drill/Driver with Adjustable Clutch



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

End Grain said:


> While browsing around on Home Depot's website, I came across this Ryobi 110V corded drill/driver with a 24-position adjustable clutch. $40 in the store, $30 + S&H on-line. Price seems beyond reasonable.
> 
> Aside from use on an assembly line in a factory or at a stationary worksite, what practical use would it serve for the average professional, contractor or DIY-er that hasn't already been addressed through other power tools? Drywallers have screwguns. Deck builders have both screwguns and impact drivers. Mostly everyone with a cordless drill/driver already has the adjustable clutch feature. Even most cordless screwdrivers have it.
> 
> ...



I wrote about this tool when it first came out. It's unique. 

I think most manufacturers have not focused on this "all in one" cordered drill driver most people who use drivers with clutches want portability and not necessarily a lot of power. Now, they even have enough power with the high voltage (36V) Lion batteries.


----------



## spdunham (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought this Ryobi drill for my assembly line. It didn't work very well. We used the clutch set at 21. Only because the difference between 21 and 22 on the clutch settings was huge. Also, after just 4 months the motor burned up and it was useless. I'm trying to decide now if I just spend the $40 bucks every 4 months or pursue a more expensive option that will last longer. I have 10 Dewalt 14.4V drills I use at other stations. They just don't have the stamina at this particular station where the higher torque is required for an 8 hour shift day after day..


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Ryobi is very low end stuff. If you aren't going to use it much then you can save a little money by purchasing their products. However, I wouldn't buy one. When I need a clutch on my drill, I use my cordless which has six positions and that's all I've ever needed.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Agreed, unique product. I'm definately not a fan of Ryobi's quality. But their low prices are justified.


----------

